

Wake Up Startups, You're Behind the Times - jnorthrop
http://jnorthrop.me/2012/06/1/wake-startups-youre-behind-times/

======
lscott3
You went around parading on a few posts on HN with this.

~~~
jnorthrop
Yes I did, and have for quite some time now too. I try to make it a point to
let those site owners know that there is a growing percentage of people who
see a lack of a policy as a problem -- and one they can easily fix.

Bottom line is that I strongly believe there is an opportunity to build trust
with users that many are missing.

